# NEW BASKETBALL SERIES - THE CIRCUIT



## TheCircuit (Jun 15, 2012)

Check out the trailer for a new basketball series - _The Circuit_! With production having begun in April 2012, _The Circuit_ follows the personal stories of the nation's top high school basketball student-athletes as they juggle education, family, college recruitment all while trying to help their city win the elusive Elite Youth Basketball League (EYBL) Peach Jam tournament in Augusta, South Carolina from July 18th-22nd. Subscribe to the EYBLTheCircuit channel to receive updates on the tourney and to watch new episodes! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKlyLZQDIew&feature=plcp


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

Is this going to be an online series?


----------



## TheCircuit (Jun 15, 2012)

It will start as an online series but hopefully with enough views, subscribers and overall attention it will become a cable series. Thanks for the view, NzaMcDza!


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

No worries, looks good!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

How often is CIA Bounce featured?


----------



## TheCircuit (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Knicks4life. With 40 teams in the tournament (both 16u and 17u) its difficult to get every team a fair share of screen time. I will say the further a team goes in the tourney, the more coverage they will get. Thanks for the question!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is the Peach Jam going to be on ESPNU again this year?


----------



## TheCircuit (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe the finals will be aired on ESPNU this year. Won't know for sure until the date approaches. Might be on replay again.


----------

